

Visualize JavaScript Code Flow with TraceGL - sergimansilla
http://www.infoq.com/news/2013/04/tracegl
Very impressive stuff!
======
janjongboom
Amazing stuff, I've played with it this morning and it's a great way to debug
applications. Whereas you can normally only step forward, you can step back in
your debugging session which is pretty awesome.

------
pella
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5595249>

